# LAPD OIS Q5 by PO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Police shot and killed a man who brandished a knife at them when they arrived at the scene of a multivehicle car crash in Los Angeles' Historic South-Central neighborhood Wednesday afternoon, authorities said.⁣ ⁣ The shooting took place about 5:30 p.m. near 29th Street and Central Avenue, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.⁣ ⁣ Officers from LAPD's Newton Division first responded to a report of a crash involving several vehicles at 32nd and San Pedro streets, LAPD Lt. Chris Ramirez said.⁣ ⁣ "When officers arrived at the scene, they encountered a male Hispanic suspect who was standing on the street, armed with an edged weapon," the lieutenant said. "At that point, an officer-involved shooting occurred. That suspect was struck by gunfire, fell to the ground and was pronounced deceased."⁣ ⁣ Officials found the weapon, described as some sort of folding knife with a blade several inches long, next to the suspect, Ramirez said.⁣


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Since it's my department, I'll let a few other folks comment first before I do.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That scene looked like a shitshow even before the shooting..hope it all works out. Hard to tell if he was even involved with the accident or if he just happened to be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Out of my wheelhouse...I've got nothing. 
Looked like a mess of a crash scene to start with.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

"Historic South Central".......

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

One thing I notice is the shots from the officers seemed to be well placed and under control- especially given the amount of people walking around all over the place. Even as the suspect tried to get up and keeping going at them, the shooting was “calm”


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

This is a good example of a large department that takes its training very seriously. I agree their shots seem controlled. No pray and spray and not everyone opened up on the suspect. Also one officer was away when the initial contact occurred. The officer had the presence of mind to stay out of the line of fire and move to the officers making contact. I had the good fortune to patrol and do some training with the LAPD I can tell you that it is a first class organization with a lot of outstanding officers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I clearly heard at least three distinct commands of "drop the knife" all the while the subject advancing directly at officers.
Unfortunate, but justified shoot............


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not much of a choice there.......unless you want to end up with cops bleeding


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

The officers happened upon this traffic accident while enroute to another call. As soon as they arrived, a radio call of a man with a knife was broadcast and there he was as soon as they got out of their patrol car.

As we can see, the suspect continued to walk towards the officers with the knife out even though he was told to stop. The one officer who fired, fired two controlled rounds and assessed, just as she was taught. She fired two more rounds and assessed. She fired two more rounds and assessed. No shooting off a bunch of rounds in hopes of hitting the suspect. Her rounds were controlled and measured. (She has about three years on the job.)

Once the suspect was down, the officers did just as we are trained. We don't run right up on a suspect who is armed, we try to slow it down, formulate a tactical plan, and then approach to handcuff as safely as possible.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LA Copper said:


> Once the suspect was down, the officers did just as we are trained. We don't run right up on a suspect who is armed, we try to slow it down, formulate a tactical plan, and then approach to handcuff as safely as possible.


As my old friend Patrolman/Sgt/Lt. Onujiogu once said "only fools rush in Woody"


----------

